# Can't obtain IP address from Netgear WNR2000



## Maiwand (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

I have recently bought the Netgear WNR2000 which I use to connect 2 laptops (Dell1545 Vista x64, Sony Vaio XP x86), Xbox360, Mobile Phone (HTC Hero) & Sony PSP to the internet.

The laptops work fine.

The other devices can never obtain an IP address until I reboot the router. Then they connect instantly and stay conencted just fine.

Then the next day or later that same day they won't again unless I reboot to router. The laptops always work fine.

Other info:

I use OpenDNS configured via the router.
I have DHCP enabled.

Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## Mejisto (Dec 9, 2010)

I've been strugging with this problem for some time now, across 10 different products (for us, Apple products seem most affected). Resetting the router has been our only solution for the regular disconnects that happen daily.

I have found this solution that many people seem to agree that it has helped this particular problem and wanted to share it since it is really hard to find any solution for this router.

1. Enter your router's configuration page (default 192.168.1.1 - run "ipconfig" if it turns out to be something else)

2. Click on LAN Setup

3. Check the RIP setting, if it is disabled, this is a problem. Set to RIP-2 (B or M, not sure what the differences are. B will likely be more conservative).

4. That should do. I haven't ran this long enough to confirm it's THE solution, but I'm hopeful. No problems yet.

Here's another thread that describes it:
[url]http://www.cameroncooke.com/2010/01/13/netgear-wnr2000-router-not-assigning-ip-address-how-to-fix-dhcp-so-that-it-works/[/URL]


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Mejisto please start your own thread. Thx.

Maiwand I would suggest disabling the dhcp server and just use static ips on all.

If this works see if there isn't a firmware update that fixes the dhcp servers issue.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Wand3r3r. I'll close this one, it's over a year old.


----------

